# Canadian Unfair Fee Structure - RCI



## chrisl (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it me or has anyone else noticed that the latest round of RCI Points fee increases demonstrates an extreme bias against Canadian clients. You do the math:

Points - May 10, 2009 for 7 nights stay
Us Members = $139
Canadian Members = $147 

Points - January 1, 2010 for 7 nights stay
Us Members = $139 (0% increase)
Canadian Members = $172 (15.5% increase over 2009)

If you work down through the nightly structure you will see an average 18% increase in rates for Canadians with no increase for American clients.  If you factor in the original difference in the fee structure and then add in the increase in fees .... well there is no other way of saying it ... a pure rip of the Canadian clients. The same holds true for Membership payments - here is the current rate per year for US clients - $124 and $154 for Canadian clients - 24% higher. Why?  Note: The exchange rate on this date = 6.2%. 

RCI expects us to accept that it costs them just under 24% more to service their Canadian clients. Canadians either book online or call down to the U.S. to service there account needs - all their print material and mailings comes out of the states. There can be no other explanation for this. Clearly Canadians are not being well served by the RCI community.

Here is the rub - if you try to pay in American dollars when you make your reservation you are advised that you are not allowed either online or through voice contact. I am told that the reason Canadians are assessed more is because it costs RCI more to do business in Canada which is horse pucky given the current exchange rate. Why is that?? I order goods and services from all over the world using VISA and/or PayPal normally paying in US dollars – seems simple enough to me – make all fees US and then the field is level for all.

Clearly this is wrong and generates a large amount of hostility towards RCI as their motives appear clear. As ownership and RCI costs rise yearly is it any wonder people are wanting out of the system.  This is not a slam against our fellow American RCI members - I want to stress that my remarks are directly to RCI only and fellow Canadian RCI members who, I believe, should wake up as to what is going on.


----------



## eal (Feb 3, 2010)

I feel the same way.  I exchanged my last deposit with RCI for $193 Cdn (weeks) and I will not be depositing with them again. Their fees are outrageous and I am voting with my feet.


----------



## BevL (Feb 3, 2010)

This has been talked about lots for as long as I've been on TUG.  I'm not saying that in a bad way but if you want to do business with RCI, it's what you have to pay.

Fair?  Of course not.  But they hold the cards.


----------



## Dave*H (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe a group of Canadian RCI members could get a PO Box in the US and set up RCI accounts there?


----------



## chrisl (Feb 4, 2010)

BevL said:


> This has been talked about lots for as long as I've been on TUG.  I'm not saying that in a bad way but if you want to do business with RCI, it's what you have to pay.
> 
> Fair?  Of course not.  But they hold the cards.



Prior to posting my comments I did a search for this topic and found an old discussion going back about 5 years - interesting enough with the same RCI response that I received - so nothing has changed within 5 years which reflects the complacency and acceptance demonstrated by Canadian clients.

If I accept the above typical Canadian comments/position then my options are to walk next year.  Otherwise I could try and walk this year demanding a full refund given unknown & inflated increases in fees as well as the identified unfair trade practises of RCI.  Am wondering, given the fact that they do business in Canada, just what our  appropriate regulatory bodies within our Federal  Office of Consumer Affairs of Industry Canada would say about this discrepancy in membership and service rates?

I know it is not Canadian to actually take issue with something, but ... just a thought.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 4, 2010)

I have tried e-mailing feedback at RCI and have always gotten the same answer. As for them doing business in Canada as far as I know the only thing they have here is a call centre and they answer calls from everywhere not just Canada. So if someone from the United States calls to do an exchange and happens to get the office in Canada they don't pay any extra. It would be great if someone could come up with any ideas on how to approach them.

Lynn


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 4, 2010)

*Try this*

Here's my approach....I've gone with another company with my second timeshare purchase. HA!


----------



## LynnW (Feb 5, 2010)

I stay with RCI because of my points account. I am generally happy with what I can get but I will not deposit any weeks with them. I have also used  SFX, DAE. HTSE and Platinum Interchange. I prefer SFX when using my Mayan Palace weeks because I have always had the best luck with them.

Lynn


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2010)

It is not just RCI but is pretty typical with US companies that sell their products in Canada.

You either accept it as being what it is or look for an alternative.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't feel that RCI is selling us a product they are providing a service. The other exchange companies are also located in the United States and they don't charge Canadian members more. We just pay in US dollars with a credit card and let the banks do the exchange. 

Lynn


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2010)

LynnW said:


> I don't feel that RCI is selling us a product they are providing a service. The other exchange companies are also located in the United States and they don't charge Canadian members more. We just pay in US dollars with a credit card and let the banks do the exchange.
> 
> Lynn



Then why don't you use another exchange company? There are many alternatives to RCI. I was a member of RCI several years ago. They did something I didn't like so I canceled my membership and have been happy ever since.

It doesn't make sense to continue to use a service that many of you think is ripping you off.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 5, 2010)

LynnW said:


> I don't feel that RCI is selling us a product they are providing a service. The other exchange companies are also located in the United States and they don't charge Canadian members more. We just pay in US dollars with a credit card and let the banks do the exchange.
> 
> Lynn


You can't win that way either....the banks in Canada mark up wholesale f/x by 3-6% on retail transactions!


----------



## chrisl (Feb 5, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Then why don't you use another exchange company? There are many alternatives to RCI. I was a member of RCI several years ago. They did something I didn't like so I canceled my membership and have been happy ever since.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to continue to use a service that many of you think is ripping you off.



John your point is well taken but needs expansion.  I, for one, have always believed that you are stuck with RCI given the points arrangement of my time share.  I would love to hear about alternatives.  Right now I am exploring the Wyndham Vacation Resorts alternative, but believe that is going to cost another transfer fee, etc.  So I would appreciate anyone with experience in alternatives to expand on them so that I and others can explore them.  I should state that I have had great vacations through RCI exchange, albeit, I have noticed of late that fewer and fewer alternatives are provided during a search.  My issue is only with the fee increase and disparity between US and Canadian clients.


----------



## asp (Feb 6, 2010)

Regarding Credit card currecy exchange rates - we pay different ones  on differenet cards, on one Amex being 3%, and another being 2.5 %.  You should always check before travelling with your banks on currency, as one credit union was charging us the exchange to change from Pounds to US Dollars, then again to CDN  - hence the 6% - and that was on a debit card too!!


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 7, 2010)

We Canadians pay an outrageous fee premium to RCI for services, relative to the US/CDA exchange rate differential.  And if we get to par and beyond like a couple of years ago it will be nothing short of highway robbery!  There is simply no material added cost to doing business in Canada out of a US call centre.  I have had an almost identical response as above from RCI last fall when I complained.   We Canadian posters simply have to regularly and methodically email RCI with our complaints otherwise they will not change!!


----------



## chrisl (Mar 16, 2010)

*RCI's New Point Structure for Canadians*

For those who are not aware, RCI has adjusted the rates for Canadians - these can be found at:

http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Documents/en_CA/points_fees.pdf

They are now 10% higher than our American friends.:whoopie:


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 16, 2010)

*Yahhh!!!!*

dollar at 98.6 today!!!! sweeet, lets spend more on vacation.....and seriously re-consider sticking it too us Canadians with these rip off RCI rates. We'll be at par in Sept.


----------

